# Video of the new addition.....



## rcropper

He's rather small, and my hand is rather big....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sufxUVAFGKI

Rick


----------



## JennieLove

Munch...Munch...Munch...Munch...Munch...Munch...Munch...haha what a cutie!


----------



## Psykotik

ROFL!! thats cute!


----------



## rcropper

Would you beleive the pet store girl couldn't catch him? She claimed he would "need a lot of work". That was 2 days ago.....

Rick


----------



## Psykotik

u seemed to be holding a tad tight, but i did too when i first got mine, just to insure they wouldnt go MIA


----------



## rcropper

No - my hands are just big. I'm 6' 2", 200 lbs..... and he's really pretty small yet. Probably about 6 weeks. I wouldn't crush him. I would hope that's obvious being that he's comfortable enough to chow down while being held.

Pretty good rat - still poo's a bit when you first grab him, but to be expected till he's a bit more socialized.

Rick


----------



## JennieLove

Oh my gosh...don't remind me! >.< I remember when I first got my two boys. I have never seen so much poo in my life, haha.


----------



## Psykotik

lol, thats okay, my dad picked grim up, and grim just started peein on him, my dad said it looked like he was smiling when doing so... lol


----------



## JennieLove

LMAO I guess he really had to go and it felt great to let it all out, unfortunately on your dad xD


----------



## Psykotik

lmao, agreed


----------



## fallinstar

aww how cute!


----------



## Nazarath

*my boy*

I've had naz for a long long time now and he still sents all over me. He doesn't have potty issues anymore.


----------



## Nazarath

How do you get your youtube video on here? I took a really cute one of my boy and i have no idea how to get it on here .


----------

